# Mantis Vs. Assassins !!!



## 13ollox (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey .. i was wondering has anyone got any ideas on who would win , i know it would be pretty cruel to find out and that obviously the species and sex would make the outcome different . so say its your average female chinese mantis . who do you think would come out on top ? i dont keep assassins so i don't know what they are capable of !

or if anyone has actually found out who wins. please tell me . im just interested really !!!

thanking you

Neil !


----------



## nympho (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know for sure as i've not kept 'em but assasin bugs probably don't hunt by eyesight like mantids but 'feel' around for a victim using their antenna more. I'm totally guessing this however, they may have brilliant eyesight!!

so the mantis could grab the assasin bug before the bug knew it was there and if so would be in a bad position to strike back with its probosis thingy!

this is pure speculation however,


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 16, 2006)

like people saya mantis knows how to handle a bee/wasp to avoid the sting i would expect they are less likely to know an assasin and how to avoid coz the assasin does not need to touch it does it but simply squirt?

so mantis grabs assasin, assasin sprays its stuff..... no idea what the stuff would do to a mantis


----------



## infinity (Mar 16, 2006)

assassins squirt stuff?! I always thought it was just a sucking tube? meh got something to look up now  

I'm rooting for the mantis- besides, as far as i know, I thought many assassins were specialists- some specific for termites, others for aphids etc. Unless it was designed for mantids, I'm guessing they're safe?! Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 16, 2006)

i'm sure they fire an sorta acid that you need to wash off straight away if ya get got


----------



## infinity (Mar 16, 2006)

"Some species have developed a unique defense where they use their beak to squirt their venom at their attacker as far as a foot away! Their saliva can cause severe irritation of the eyes and nose and even temporary blindness in humans! "

http://www.ivyhall.district96.k12.il.us/4t...s/assassin.html

wow, learn something new every day  

doubt that it would hurt the skin, just sensitive areas like it says but no, still favour the mantis


----------



## Obie (Mar 17, 2006)

If they're adult Platymeris sp. assassins, the assassin would win, no question IMO, unless the mantis was three times its size or something. I think anyone who's kept them will attest to their ferocious demeanor :shock: and potent venom (the victim is instantly paralyzed and quickly sucked dry, not slowely chewed to death). I regularly feed my assassins full grown female hissers and they are toast in a matter of seconds, then four or five additional assassins pile on and soon there is only a husk left. Assassins have superb vision too as long as there is some movement, and they are more likely to persue their victim than mantids in my experience. Plus, they actually seem to PREFER prey larger than themselves.

Oh, and the venom-spraying is only used for defense and only in extreme situations. I doubt an assassin would spray a mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with Obie. I have kept the similar species as the first pic on the link provided by infinity, they are only slightly bigger than 1 inch as adult but will go after adult crickets ferociously. A 1-inch mantis will have no chance against a 1-inch assassin bug IMO.


----------



## nympho (Mar 17, 2006)

that doesn't sound very fair! the assasin bugs ive seen look quite bulky fellas compared to the, to be honest, rather 'stick insect' build of the typical mantis. A bit of a weight advantage going on there! To be more fair on the mantis I would have to choose one twice the length of the assasin.

that should even the odds a bit :wink:


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats good idea nympho !!! i think i would do the same , also would make sure the mantis is an adult female and very hunguary !!!


----------



## Obie (Mar 17, 2006)

It might take more than just doubling the size of the mantis. My assassins love to eat things twice their size!  Maybe tripling?

Here's some shots of some of my smaller asassin nymphs on a normal feeding day (dial-up warning):


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 18, 2006)

They look evil, no wonder they called assassins !!! slurping out the insides through there beak !!! i still favour the mantis though !!! " Go Go Mantis Rangers :twisted: !!!! " cummon guys , i wanna hear everyones views on this !!!


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 18, 2006)

i gotta say my vote for winner is with the assasin i read it take 3-4 seconds for a large cockroach to die and 10 for a massive catapillar many many times the assassin size

i have witnessed my mantis catch prey and start eating bum first leaving it alive a long time so the second thwe assassin sticks its tube in the mantis loses whereas if the mantis grabs the assassin thereis potentially still plenty of time for the assassin to turn the battle


----------



## hortus (Mar 19, 2006)

that beak thing is acctually 2 tubes and what they inject is a combination of hydrocloric acid and a neuro toxin.

but unles sits a huge mantis the assasin would win and wheelbugs can get 2 inches long


----------



## hortus (Mar 19, 2006)

oh PS when i was a master landscaper i got stung by a assasin nymph... the green one... ant it lit me up bigtime i thought i got stung by 10 wasps


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 20, 2006)

> nympho Posted: Fri Mar 17, 2006 11:24 am Post subject: that doesn't sound very fair! the assasin bugs ive seen look quite bulky fellas compared to the, to be honest, rather 'stick insect' build of the typical mantis. A bit of a weight advantage going on there! To be more fair on the mantis I would have to choose one twice the length of the assasin.
> 
> that should even the odds a bit


The Assassin Bug (Zelus bilobus) that i kept and can be found widely in Texas is really not as bulky. They are actually quite thin but very aggressive.


----------

